# More of Spirit (7)



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Spirit(can't really put captions on these, sorry)


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What an appropriate name for such a beautiful kitty - bless you for doing such an act of kindness, Emily!
I hope you will find an asnwer for the grinding sound he makes when he is eating


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I think that, and possibly worms is what's making the poor thing so skinny. Hmm..


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

She is beautiful.

Everytime I see a white cat more and more I want one!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is so cute. You are so good to take in these kittens.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Spirit is a he


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I made the same mistake in another thread, he kinda looks like a she right now. :wink: 

If I were looking for another cat, I'd probably make the trek down to Ohio to check this guy out. (seriously!) After his weight is up he shouldn't have any problems finding a home.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

When Frosty was little I didn't have a lot of knowledge about cats' gender or cats in general whatsoever. Well I was positive that Frosty was a girl - white fur, blue eyes - sound like feminine enough colors don't they?
So you are not the only ones to have mistaken a white cat for a she when it is in fact a he 
Then when I was spying on Cheerio in the garden - she was sneaking around looking for food and she was very tiny and sick - since I could not make two steps towards her without her running away had not idea what her gender was. Well her red fluffy hair with imposing *sideburns* were a clear indication to me that those were masculin features ..but boy was I wrong in both cases :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Once he gains a little bit of weight I'm sure he'll be a more handsome boy than he already is :wink:


----------



## Luftballoons (Jul 27, 2004)

Very handsome boy.

Mammers was very skinny like this too when I first got him. Give it time. Mammers is now quite....well, we'll say he's stocky :lol:


----------

